# New Zealand Photos: Mt. Doom and Mordor



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi, I thought I would share my new zealand photos, let me know what you think! These are pics from Mount Ruapehu (mt. doom in lord of the rings) and Mount Ngauruho (mordor). I am a bit biased, but I think this is the most beautiful country in the world. Check out the rest of my pics at : http://www.mark.nagy.com/new-zealand/new-zealand-photos.html















<img src = "http://www.mark.nagy.com/photos/ruapehu-sunset.jpg">


<img src = "http://www.mark.nagy.com/photos/ruapehu-sunrise.jpg">


<img src = "http://www.mark.nagy.com/photos/ruapehu-mists.jpg">


<img src = 'http://www.mark.nagy.com/photos/rotorua-shadows.jpg">


----------



## luckydog (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice scenery, nice photos, but i'll still call Australia home sorry!


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 8, 2003)

luckydog said:
			
		

> Nice scenery, nice photos, but i'll still call Australia home sorry!



Amen!


----------



## MsRaber (Sep 8, 2003)

Those are some great shots!!  I just need to win the lottery, so I can travel to all of these beautiful places...New Zealand, Australia...maybe someday.


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry but I will always be partial to the rocky mountians of Utah, Wyoming and Colorado.

WolfePak


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 8, 2003)

i like them all, but 1 and 4 the best, also that is #2

Funny thing is that I watched LOTR2 late week and thought I need to go to New Zealand someday and now your photos, it on my list of places to go now


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2003)

Cheers all,

Thanks for your replies and feedback (even if you are aussies   , just kiddin of course - l love oz too). Its great to hear you comments and any criticism is welcome as well, as i am always looking to improve my craft   

just a quick note about where the photos are:
1. Can't recall the exact name of falls, but it was supposedly filmed where
gollum was swimming in the Lord of the rings. This is near Whakapapa ski resort.
2. This  is a crater near hell's gate, Rotoroa
3. Mt. Doom to LOTR fans, or Ngauruhoe in the local tongue
4. Mt. Ruapehu, this is I believe where they filmed mordor in LOTR
5. Mt. Ngauruhoe again

Mark


----------



## caerlas (Sep 8, 2003)

Love #2

It's so unusual in color. Looks like somone hacked into the earth and the muscle is exposed.

Like #5 as well. Very dreamy. Though it could also look like it was a poor white balancing job with all that blue. Would be different if you caught it at dusk but that's not alwaysan option.


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd have to say that they are all pretty good shots... just a few suggestions... 

#1 - pretty good

#2 - Loverly scenery, just to much sky, i would have prefered half the sky you have at the moment and more od that lovely crater/valley

#3 - awesome shot, only the sky (top left) and clouds are a little blown out

#4 - This time i would have gone for less foreground and more sky (to much 'dead' space - the black down the bottom)

#5 - probably a difficult one to get, but again the sky and clouds are blown out (perhaps the use of a graduated ND?)

#6 - (you might want to fix the link) Nice shot and good composition, but it would be nice to see more detail in the foreground, but the sky looks correctly exposed (again, perhaps a grad ND would help here)


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2003)

Oh, man - these are all beautiful.   I would agree about #6, it's a bit too dark overall.   The color saturation on the others is fabulous.   

I really DO need your secret of how someone who lived in GA ended up in New Zealand!!!


----------



## LilCujo (Sep 8, 2003)

wow, these are very nice...its hard to pic a fave.

nice job


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone again for your feedback!

Thanks hojamohoho,
Excellent suggestions, i think you are right on with what you said.
So what part of oz are you from?

The colorful crater pic and the broken link (shown below) were taken from a helicopter while it was really windy it was a bit of a nerve wracking flight.


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 8, 2003)

Brisbane, how bout you, where in NZ you from?


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 8, 2003)

ah brizzy's nice. heaps of sunshine. I live in Auckland.


----------



## havoc (Sep 10, 2003)

You Austrailans and New Zelanders, I just don't get you guys .  Walking upside down like that all the time, how do you keep your change from falling out?   


HEHEHE


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 10, 2003)

Upside down? I think you northern hemisphere persons have got it backwards   
Cheers!


----------



## caerlas (Sep 10, 2003)

Say, did you actually go on the "Lord of the Rings" tour? I hear there are tours you can book that will take you to all or most of the locations where scenes from the movie were shot.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah, there are tours you can take to go see the the Lord of Rings locations, but it would take about two months to go see all of them!

I just took a long weekend from auckland to go skiing at Ruapehu. I dropped by a few places like hobbiton which is in matamata (that was a bit of a disapointment, not much to see since they torn down most of the set - and charge a hefty fee). I mainly asked the locals at Whakapaka/Ruapehu where the locations where. 

There is book here in nz that lists most of the locations but i couldn't find it on amazon.com. Its a pocket guide and though I've only thumbed through it,  it seems pretty good. If i can get the info on the book, i could pm the details on to you if you'd like.

Cheers!


----------



## hojamohoho (Sep 10, 2003)

I think the DVD (Extended edition) lists most of the places (or the major ones anyway). It's on one of the "extras" disks


----------



## carlita (Sep 12, 2003)

lovely photos.  my only complaint would be that they all seem to have the subject pretty much centered (from left to right, not necessarily from top to bottom).  viewed one by one it might not be as obvious to me, but since it's a grouping and i'm seeing them all at once i couldn't help but notice it.  other than that, i enjoyed them very much.  especially the last one with the clouds casting shadows on the water.  beautiful.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 14, 2003)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You Austrailans and New Zelanders, I just don't get you guys .  Walking upside down like that all the time, how do you keep your change from falling out?
> 
> 
> HEHEHE



its all because there water flushes backwards!!!! geez.

Is it just me or is it everytime i see new zealand now(because of lotr) i just want to cry?

md


----------

